# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering inductor

## riteshvit

can u plz explain properly wats the operation of and inductor and a capacitor in ac as well as dc.........

----------


## prahlad_hamal

capacitor and inductor both are used only in case of ac.   For dc. capacitor acts to be open circuit, so have no use at all.
capacitor stores charge and produces leading power factor.
inductor ignores sudden change in flux and produces lagging power factor.
These capacitance and inductance play role in the losses in transmision lines.

----------


## tilakriti

A 50 Hz, 4-pole, 500 MVA, 22 kV turbo-generator is delivering rated megavolt-amperes at 0.8 power factor. Suddenly a fault occurs reducing is electric power output by 40%. Neglect losses and assume constant power input to the shaft. The accelerating torque in the generator in MNm at the time of the fault will be

----------


## ARAMUTHAN

capacitive reactance Xc is inversely proportional to Frequency. in DC frequency is Zero. When frequency is zero reactance is very high. so in DC capacitor is open circuit

----------

